# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  What payment methods will be your first choice for online shopping?

## robinsonwang

Online shopping from world wide is one of the most important shipping act for most of the people. As the developing of the online shopping, and we finnally find that there is something wrong with the online shopping website. Some of them do have the priority on something, but none of them. 
I have learnt there are paypal, cash, credit card, western union and so on. For you, which one will you first choose?

----------


## Dave A

My first choice is Paypal.

----------


## nkawit

We run quite a number of online shops, both in and outside ZA's borders.

1. Paypal is the most popular - 1st choice for non ZAR
2. Next is direct credit/debit (processing online via merchant gateway, require PCI DSSS certification) and indirect credit/debit (forwarding to a merchant gateway for processing)  - 1st choice for ZAR
3. Next comes along Google checkout
4. Then 2Checkout (DO NOT go with these guys!!! you loose the ability to use #2, plus alot of people have reported draconic treatment)
5. Liberty reserve and the rest of those odd payment processors

Paypal is one of the easiest we've dealt with, most notably the multi-currency support. Altho has the downside of very long reserves in alot of cases.

----------

Dave A (19-Dec-11), robinsonwang (22-Dec-11)

----------


## ecterra

first choice is PayPal followed closely by Skrill Moneybookers

----------

robinsonwang (22-Dec-11)

----------


## robinsonwang

Yes, paypal is good, and it is also safe but sometimes it goes to be a little misused. There comes so many issues.

----------


## nico42

I prefer Paypal, its the most!

----------


## Missnancyalex

Paypal is my first choice. It is safer, faster and easier way to pay online. I recommend it because it is less time consuming then all other payment methods. It is free to open paypal account.

----------


## robinsonwang

Paypal first, because of it's  guarantee? We can protect our rights by paypal dispute?

----------


## Jovana

Robert, it depends on what products your selling, Paypal is quite tough with digital product downloads.

----------


## cashflo30

paypal is my favourite, then credit card....I wouldn't use western union :Smile:

----------


## harounkola

PayPal first, but I'd love the option of Dwolla and Stripe to become available in South Africa (as an online merchant  :Smile:

----------


## berry@webzed

for local biz payfast is the way to go . but internationaly paypal and google check out

----------


## shani

In China there another payment method come up    ESCROW.
ESCROW is similar to paypal. but ESCROW is used just in Aliexpress now.

----------


## Streamline Imports

Also consider PayFast

----------


## Guillaume

Paypal is a really good one !
You also have paygenius which is quite good and which prossess Credit card, EFT, debit card and so... It quite nice, you should have a look.
Western Union, personnally I wouldn't recommend it for eCommerce website.

----------


## joya

I choose Paypal and it's my favorite.

----------


## cisscoza464

Paypal - no doubt!

----------


## Eclipse

I would go with paypal for sure...

----------


## Basment Dweller

Bitcoin

----------


## Poly

Try PAYasCASH for your business. They process payments from all over the world for any business.

Without any hassles, you can process your client's payment. Their services are used by many brands all over the world.

They are offering a payout in crypto too. Start processing your client's payment today with PAYasCASH.

If you need assistance, let me know. Thank you.

----------

